
35 Designers x 5 Questions - Interesting - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/04/20/35-designers-x-5-questions/
======
jgamman
security wasn't mentioned as a first thing, usability was. shouldn't we be
pushing for security and usability to be first equal?

